# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Greg Raciti, Clifton, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

brc.lsc.org

roboticstomorrow.com/emagazine/2014/04/the-rubik-and-the-robot/1982

----------


## Airicist

Rubiks Cube Auto Solve

Uploaded on Apr 7, 2014

----------

